# 42 inch panasonic tv takes forever to turn on



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

im not sure the model number can get it when i pick the tv up. my grandma got a new tv and asked if i wanted the old one i did not have room to take it yesterday. when u turn the tv on it shows the panasonic logo then a blank screen for a few minutes before it actually turns on and starts showing the picture form the cable box. ive been told it works fine after that for about an hour then it will start making a buzzing sound and if you turn it off and back on / wait the few minutes again it will run another hour or so before the buzz comes back. what could be wrong with this tv? id like to fix it and have a really big pc monitor.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

To isolate the buzzing, turn the volume way down. If it still buzzes, it's not the audio.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Once you have the set & more details Google the fault against the make & model number .. it could be a common fault, someone may have found a possible cause or causes .. just don't go to a site that wants payment for the answer .. could end up paying without getting a fix or even an answer


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

i have the tv now and honestly i feel like the issue might have been something with the hdmi or cable box she has because i have not had the issue happen for me yet.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Lucky you !!!!
Perhaps it was all psychological and she just needed an excuse to get herself a new TV !! :lol:


----------

